# Could POR be targeting Beasley?



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

So IF, Pritchard wanted to make a big splash in this draft, who would he target? I think Rose is out of reach, b\c IMO CHI will take him #1, and if they didn't there is no way MIA would trade Mayo away @ #2 if he was there....

That leaves MIA...who apparently are not overly enamored with Beasley....will be seeing Mayo for the 3rd time, 2nd time in CHI and apparently may see him again in MIA...they have stated they would consider trading the pick (my guess is yes they would, but do not want to move too far down to do so)...I do think they are targeting Mayo OVER Beasely, but they know that Beasley is the #2 (or #1) rated player in the draft...I think they want to get SOME value for him, but do not want to lose out on Mayo....

That leaves MIN at #3 realistically, b\c I don't think if they trade down to #5 with MEM for example, that both MIN & SEA (or whomever they could posssibly trade the pick to) would let Mayo slide....too risky, so IMO MIA only real option is dealing with MIN...flip\flopping picks...but what IF MIN isn't necessarily interested in doing so?

Is it even possible for POR to get up to #3? Chad Ford mentioned today, POR as one of the teams angling to get to #3...What would it take for POR to get to #3?

My thoughts are it would be something like this....

POR trades Sergio, Webster, Frye, LaFrentz & #13
for
MIN trades Antoine Walker, Jaric and #3

THEN...

POR trades #3, Jack, Future 1st and #33 (or #36)
for
#2, small filler player from MIA

MIA gets thier guy in Mayo, they also get Jack and another future 1st round pick and a nice high 2nd rounder...for flip-flopping picks...

MIN clears thier two biggest contracts in Walker & Jaric (each 3? years remaining)...and gets three young players to add to thier mix, for moving down 10 spots...

Long shot? Hell yeah...but I wouldn't put it past Pritchard...

What would POR roster look like?

PG: Blake, Jaric, Koponen
SG: Roy, Fernandez
SF: Beasley, Jones, Walker
PF: Aldridge, Outlaw, McRoberts, Freeland?
C: Oden, Pryzbilla

Surely you would see some free agents signed (take a flyer on Livingston?)...an addition of a 2nd round pick...or if POR acquires a late 1st somehow...(a guy like Hickson would be nice)...

I think Beasley can play SF or PF, as could Outlaw,,,Aldridge acts as the 3rd string C, Blake starts at PG, but Jaric or Rudy would see minutes there (as well as Roy), and you have Koponen as the 3rd string guy...maybe you bring in a vet here to shore up the spot...I like Livingston as a high risk\reward coming off his injury...

IMO a nice versatile team, with a stunning core of young players in Oden, Roy, Aldridge & Beasley


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> Long shot? Hell yeah...but I wouldn't put it past Pritchard...


If it was anyone else I would dismiss the idea as nonsense but with KP you just never know what he's going to pull off..


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I laugh everytime I see the Blazers getting back value without including Outlaw. If Blazers were to acquire this pick, they would certainly have to include Outlaw as he's their biggest assett outside of the top 3.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Improbable. Despite how "fair" any of these trades are, it's still incredible hard to trade into the top 3.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

McHale is dumb, but not that dumb to trade with a division rival and give up a No. 3 pick and a chance at Mayo, Love or whoever he wants.
We already screwed Minny with the Roy trade, and I see no reason why he would give us a chance at Beasley.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Michael Beasley is no small forward ...at least not full time. Keep dreaming man.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

hahah awesome trade idea!!! but i dont think it is gonna happen.

very cool idea though!


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I love how the title of this thread would lead one to believe there was some rumor about Portland's inquiries into trading into the top 3, then the entire post was wild speculation and an entirely random and improbable trade proposal.

Awesome. I love this board.

-Pop


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

The best thing about this trade scenario is that we'd get to see Adriana Lima around town. :drool2:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I dont want Glen Robinson, I mean Michael Beasley, on this team. 

Give me OJ. Outlaw+Jack+#13+2010 1st for Mayo. Get it done.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> I love how the title of this thread would lead one to believe there was some rumor about Portland's inquiries into trading into the top 3, then the entire post was wild speculation and an entirely random and improbable trade proposal.


Actually, there IS a rumor that Portland is trying to trade into the top 3.

Chad Ford mock v.5 today on ESPN.com.

Ford also states that the Grizzlies have offered Miller + Lowrey + the #5 for the #2... and I don't think Portland can beat that without moving one of our big three.

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

TLo said:


> The best thing about this trade scenario is that we'd get to see Adriana Lima around town. :drool2:


Did a little research:



> Feb 8, 2008 ... Victoria's Secret supermodel Adriana Lima is now dating Minnesota Timberwolves guard Marko Jaric.












Do a GOOGLE image search on her and you'll find some much better pictures. I chose this picture because I didnt want Crandc to get upset and start posting pictures of men in speedo's. :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Is that the model chick?

I think she is dating Jaric.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't get it. Folks if we have a chance to grab Michael Beasley, even if we end up using him at SF, you jump on it. WTF? 

1. Go to any basketball draft web site.
2. Look up Michael Beasley

Then read his list of attributes and tell me they do not say "small forward" all over them

1. Superior Athletic ability.
2. Shoots 37% from 3 point land.
3. Every review says they believe he will be a capable defender. He is middle of the road right now, still learning. 

His knocks? He is not a playmaker for other guys, may not have that "vision". At the same time, I could point out the rest of his team in college, sucked. So there may be a reason for that.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> Did a little research:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take men in speedos over men in speedos kissing (her current avatar) any day


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I can't wait for the meltdown on this board when KP either stands pat at 13 or trades the pick for a vet. It's going to be hilarious.

-Pop


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Could POR be targeting Beasley?

I'll "C" your question and raise you a question.

Can Beasley be an effective SF? i.e. can he guard SFs?


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I dont want Glen Robinson, I mean Michael Beasley, on this team.
> 
> Give me OJ. Outlaw+Jack+#13+2010 1st for Mayo. Get it done.


You didn't like the Big Dog?


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

SodaPopinski said:


> I can't wait for the meltdown on this board when KP either stands pat at 13 or trades the pick for a vet. It's going to be hilarious.
> 
> -Pop


HAHA, That is the best part about this forum. Everyone loves the Blazers but each have their own idea of what is good or not. I look forward to the melt down as well!! :lol:


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I think there's actually less than a snowball's chance in hell of KP being able to wrangle a top 3 pick without putting LMA on the block; Travis is a nice player, but no self-respecting GM would ever give up a top 3 for a mid first rounder and TO ... granted there are probably a few GMs with no self-respect, but still ...


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Actually, there IS a rumor that Portland is trying to trade into the top 3.


Does that wash? He actually says specifically #3. Why would Portland do that? We couldn't get Rose. We couldn't get Beasley (because if he was dropping, not even McHale would trade the #3). So it would be Mayo. Now, that intrigues me, but it would make KP a liar.

Ford also says that the Blazers have been "targeting" Joe Alexander. Hmmm. I wonder if he says that because he's had Alexander going to the Blazers in his Mock, and if HE says it, then it means that the Blazers are targeting him. I just don't see Alexander being of interest: his strengths and weaknesses exactly mimic Outlaw's, only we know that Outlaw has shown clutchness, and we don't even know if Alexander's skills will translate AT ALL to the NBA.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> I can't wait for the meltdown on this board when KP either stands pat at 13 or trades the pick for a vet. It's going to be hilarious.
> 
> -Pop


 IN KP WE TRUST 

He hasnt let us down yet!


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Somehow I doubt he would fit in with our "culture."


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

meru said:


> Does that wash? He actually says specifically #3. Why would Portland do that? We couldn't get Rose. We couldn't get Beasley (because if he was dropping, not even McHale would trade the #3). So it would be Mayo. Now, that intrigues me, but it would make KP a liar.


Liar? That's pretty harsh. I prefer re-director of the truth. It is his job, after all.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

meru said:


> Does that wash? He actually says specifically #3. Why would Portland do that? We couldn't get Rose. We couldn't get Beasley (because if he was dropping, not even McHale would trade the #3). So it would be Mayo. Now, that intrigues me, but it would make KP a liar.


It would definitely run contrary to the perceived attitude of KP towards Mayo, wouldn't it?



> Ford also says that the Blazers have been "targeting" Joe Alexander. Hmmm. I wonder if he says that because he's had Alexander going to the Blazers in his Mock, and if HE says it, then it means that the Blazers are targeting him. I just don't see Alexander being of interest: his strengths and weaknesses exactly mimic Outlaw's, only we know that Outlaw has shown clutchness, and we don't even know if Alexander's skills will translate AT ALL to the NBA.


I'm not a fan of Alexander's, either, fwiw.

The question about what Ford knows (or thinks he knows, given the probability that most of what he hears is noise put out by GMs) vs. what he's merely speculating on is a good one.

The Blazers moving up to the #3, in particular, would be shocking in a way that the Blazers "eyeing" Westbrook and even Alexander would not be...

Ed O.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I wonder if KP is trying to move up and grab Westbrook. How far up in the draft would be a reach for him?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

meru said:


> Does that wash? He actually says specifically #3. Why would Portland do that? We couldn't get Rose. We couldn't get Beasley (because if he was dropping, not even McHale would trade the #3). So it would be Mayo. Now, that intrigues me, but it would make KP a liar.


Ford is often wrong, but Miami has shown a lot of interest in Mayo. Beasley may very well be available at #3, or Miami will likely trade #2 for #3, which essentially gets you to the same place. 

There is also the question if Beasley wants to play for Minnesota. Minnesota needs talent, and the Blazers could give them a bunch. It is not likely, but stranger things have happened.

As to Beasley playing SF, he is the about the same height as Granger, Alexander, Lebron, Jefferson and Gay, who are all SFs. He is a little more muscular than most, but falls between Lebron and Granger/Jefferson in terms of weight. I don't see why he couldn't play SF with his skill set.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Funny quote from Beasley today:



> Beasley measured 6-foot-8-and-a-quarter at the NBA's predraft camp after being listed at 6-10 in college. And he joked about the difference Tuesday, saying "It's a little disappointing to me to find out I'm actually a midget."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/news/story?id=3449048


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> IN KP WE TRUST
> 
> He hasnt let us down yet!


That's exactly my point. I firmly believe that KP is going to play this draft conservatively (he's said "we only believe there are 2 stars in this draft"). He'll try to use our picks to get a really good vet that fits a need (outside shooting, perimeter defense), and if he's unsuccessful I think we'll go for a guy like Westbrook or Alexander.

It's not sexy, and I get the feeling the majority of this board wants a huge splash in this draft. With the core we have, and the additions of basically two Top 5 picks (Oden and Rudy), I don't think Pritchard is looking to land a big name.

-Pop


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

^^^ I agree with ya Soda. :cheers:


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> That's exactly my point. I firmly believe that KP is going to play this draft conservatively . . . . I don't think Pritchard is looking to land a big name.
> 
> -Pop


I disagree. I think Pritchard is constantly looking to land a big name. Whether it happens or not is another story. I believe KP looks at every possibility and tries every angle he can. In the end, we may end up with the 13th pick and that is all, but I'm quite sure that KP is looking. Oh yeah, he is definitely looking.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> That's exactly my point. I firmly believe that KP is going to play this draft conservatively (he's said "we only believe there are 2 stars in this draft"). He'll try to use our picks to get a really good vet that fits a need (outside shooting, perimeter defense), and if he's unsuccessful I think we'll go for a guy like Westbrook or Alexander.
> 
> It's not sexy, and I get the feeling the majority of this board wants a huge splash in this draft. With the core we have, and the additions of basically two Top 5 picks (Oden and Rudy), I don't think Pritchard is looking to land a big name.
> 
> -Pop



Oh KP will make a splash on draft day. He's going to coax Shawn Bradley out of retirement.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

lol...I post this and left for lunch...didn't expect this many responses...

It was just a wild theory...nothing more guys\gals...Wasn't trying to be misleading with the title...

I agree, I think it is a stretch...but remember Pritchard has used an expiring contract and a young player to net a top 6/7 pick before....and in this case you are talking about THREE young players, an expiring contract, taking BACK MIN two worst contracts and instead of MIN trading OUT of the draft, they move down 10 spots...

Chad Ford DID have a blurb today about POR inquiring about the #3 pick, which I found surprising....and Barrett in his blog also mentioned POR dealing up into the top 10 of the draft, which I have expected all along...So I don't think it is out of the realm of possibility....

To get Beasley though? I don't know...stranger things have happened...Interestingly enough, McHale seems to have fixated in Brook Lopez, who is dropping like a rock in many mocks, down to #10 in a few of them...maybe they feel they could trade a player and #13 and still get their guy? I have no idea....

Outlaw is a BYC player, which would make a "draft day" deal complicated...still possible, but complicated...so yeah, he could be included instead of Webster...which would be fine by me actually...I was just trying to present a somewhat? realistic framework....

As for dissapointment if they don't do this deal or another big deal...hardly...I'm just interested to see what Pritchard does...that's all

Thanks for the comments though...Speculation is what makes this time of year so much fun though....We are lucky to have such an active & skilled GM...We could have Chris Wallace....


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Depends what you mean by huge splash.

My perfect draft, as of right now, is to obtain Westbrook by gettin' rid of Jack and our 2nd rounder and #13 and then do nothing else.

Anyways, i don't like Beasly that much. I don't like him for our team specially. I'm perfectly happy with our SF rotation. And we have Rudy comin'. I'm really happy with our team.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Reep said:


> I disagree. I think Pritchard is constantly looking to land a big name. Whether it happens or not is another story. I believe KP looks at every possibility and tries every angle he can. In the end, we may end up with the 13th pick and that is all, but I'm quite sure that KP is looking. Oh yeah, he is definitely looking.


Exactly what moves has KP done to make you think he's "constantly looking to land a big name"? We had that one crazy draft day where we got Brandon and LaMarcus 2 years ago, but other than that, his moves have been useful, but fairly vanilla (which I'm fine with).

I'm not being critical, I'm just curious what gives you the idea that Pritchard is looking for a blockbuster.

Thanks,

-Pop


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> I wonder if KP is trying to move up and grab Westbrook. How far up in the draft would be a reach for him?



You know I did run across a rumour that SEA was taking a look at Westbrook at #4, which IMO would be very surprising...

I think Presti is a GM very much like Pritchard...very crafty...likely though, it is just a smoke screen...but intended for whom?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> You know I did run across a rumour that SEA was taking a look at Westbrook at #4, which IMO would be very surprising...
> 
> I think Presti is a GM very much like Pritchard...very crafty...likely though, it is just a smoke screen...but intended for whom?


4th would definitely be a reach for Westbrook. I think he's talented, but not THAT talented. That would be an Antonio Daniels type reach.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> I'm not being critical, I'm just curious what gives you the idea that Pritchard is looking for a blockbuster.


Its probably just speculation on their part as there really isn't a lot to talk about.

Chad Ford has stated a couple times that KP has been burning up the phone lines and it is very unlikely Portland will pick at 13. That, probably mixed with the fact that the he has made a lot of trades since he became GM, is probably why they say it.

Also, Ford's most recent mock draft, in which he said that KP is talking to MINN about their #3 pick (IDK why) probably brought more speculation. Maybe he is, maybe he isn't. He said if there is a player they like in the draft, he will go for him.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> Exactly what moves has KP done to make you think he's "constantly looking to land a big name"? We had that one crazy draft day where we got Brandon and LaMarcus 2 years ago, but other than that, his moves have been useful, but fairly vanilla (which I'm fine with).
> 
> I'm not being critical, I'm just curious what gives you the idea that Pritchard is looking for a blockbuster.
> 
> ...


I thought there were some confirmed rumors that Portland had been looking into getting Kidd/Harris, Carter or Jefferson etc.

I guess you could also ask the question a different way. Do you believe that KP is more likely to be sitting on his hands not having conversations with the high lottery teams? I can't imagine that. KP seems to be the type that kicks every tire and looks under every hood. Most times it won't lead to anything. But, I have a hard time imagining KP missing out on an opportunity because he wan't looking.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> 4th would definitely be a reach for Westbrook. I think he's talented, but not THAT talented.


I agree that it would be a major reach...my speculation would be that maybe they are trying to pry something out of a team (NY?) behind them...or just desperately trying to throw anyone off of Bayless, who seems to be etched in stone as their pick...


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I'd love to see Portland land Beasley, but that would be one huge price tag. Rose would have been my first option, but if Beasley can play the 3, we could clear up some of the young talent, picks, & cash to move up. I just don't see how, but I guess it could be done.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

nikolokolus said:


> Travis is a nice player, but no self-respecting GM would ever give up a top 3 for a mid first rounder and TO ... granted there are probably a few GMs with no self-respect, but still ...


and no self-respecting GM would ever give up Pau Gasol and a second round pick in 2010 for Kwame Brown, Javaris Crittenton, Aaron McKie, Marc Gasol and two first round draft picks in 2008 and 2010.

Oh wait...

*Go KP... its your birthday!*

:allhail:

Trade away the 13... we don't need anyone else.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

beasley is 2 inches shorter than outlaw


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Reep said:


> I thought there were some confirmed rumors that Portland had been looking into getting Kidd/Harris, Carter or Jefferson etc.
> 
> I guess you could also ask the question a different way. Do you believe that KP is more likely to be sitting on his hands not having conversations with the high lottery teams? I can't imagine that. KP seems to be the type that kicks every tire and looks under every hood. Most times it won't lead to anything. But, I have a hard time imagining KP missing out on an opportunity because he wan't looking.


I've had this conversation before, but I really don't think KP is looking to add another high draft pick. Rookies require a higher level of coaching, mentoring, playing time, etc. to develop into the type of player you were hoping to add with the high pick. Seeing as how those things are finite resources (only so many coaches, only so many minutes), I think the organization is hoping to use those with the young guys we already have.

Adding another high lottery pick who has never played in the NBA is going to require a lot of time and will hinder the development of the squad we already have. And that puts our playoff aspirations even further into the future. I really think KP is at the stage where he's going to add a player like Westbrook who won't need minutes and can already play that defensive role that we are lacking, or he's going to pursue a veteran that has developed his skills already.

That's what this team needs. We've got a playmaker (Roy). We've got scorers among our starters (Roy, Aldridge). We've got the enforcer/rebounder/defensive presence (Oden). We've got the scoring spark off the bench (Outlaw, Rudy). Now it's just adding role players who can solidify the team.

If constantly adding high lottery draft picks was the best way to build a team, the Atlanta Hawks would be in the Eastern Conference Finals every year. Instead, they have a bunch of young guys who are taking away development opportunities from their teammates. And you have a bunch of guys like Josh Childress and Marvin Williams and Salim Stoudamire who were highly regarded coming out of college and are now the picture of inconsistency.

-Pop


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> I've had this conversation before, but I really don't think KP is looking to add another high draft pick. Rookies require a higher level of coaching, mentoring, playing time, etc. to develop into the type of player you were hoping to add with the high pick. Seeing as how those things are finite resources (only so many coaches, only so many minutes), I think the organization is hoping to use those with the young guys we already have.
> 
> Adding another high lottery pick who has never played in the NBA is going to require a lot of time and will hinder the development of the squad we already have. And that puts our playoff aspirations even further into the future. I really think KP is at the stage where he's going to add a player like Westbrook who won't need minutes and can already play that defensive role that we are lacking, or he's going to pursue a veteran that has developed his skills already.
> 
> ...


I would love to get a vet point guard, and I agree with you Pop, but who out there would you target? A while back I was watching a game on ESPN Classic with Kareem in his rookie season (I think he was a rookie). The Bucks had acquired Oscar Robertson in the offseason and that was the piece to push them into the Finals. Who out there could be our Robertson?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> My thoughts are it would be something like this....
> 
> POR trades Sergio, Webster, Frye, LaFrentz & #13
> for
> ...


Uh, OK, I'm going to ask the obvious question: What is the point of this kind of wild conjecture? I'm not trying to rain on anybody's parade, but my Lord, this is wacky and improbable, to say the least. I guess I just don't get it. This is about as likely to happen as pigs falling from the sky.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> I've had this conversation before, but I really don't think KP is looking to add another high draft pick. . . .
> -Pop


I agree with you in principal. If there were a solid vet out there that would fit the bill, I think KP would take him. I'm just not sure who that person is. If that person doesn't exist, or can't be had, then KP either takes the 13th (rookie) or consolidates his roster and tries to move up.

I don't see a realistic vet, so I think he is stuck with the pick and working through the draft. If he is doing that, then certainly he is examining the players that could be of the most use now. You can argue Beasley, Love, Mayo, Westbrook?, Bayless?, Alexander? and Rose? have the most ability to do something right away with the first three much more game ready IMHO.

So, If KP wants someone to step in a little now and can't find a vet, and needs help at PG and SF, and needs to trim the roster, I can seem him looking into the above players--especially if picks 3-7 are available.

KP is not focusing on moving up in the draft, it just may be the best move this year if the market allows for it.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

Perhaps Steve Nash is our Oscar Robertson?


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

What if KP is trying to trade with Minny for the #3 because....

He thinks Chicago is going to take Beasley....

And he thinks Miami actually prefers Mayo to Rose as a pairing with Wade...

Leaving Rose at #3...

Or, maybe Miami asks for a little bonus for Rose and the #2/#3 swap, but in the end it is Rose - not Beasley.

For those who (yet again) ***** about the thread topic (really, WTF do you bother reading and responding if you aren't interested or think it is stupid?), of course it is very unlikely, but crazy deals do happen, and for every one rare crazy deal that happens, GM have had hundreds of conversations. If you never ask the answer is always no. If you ask the answer will ALMOST always be no.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

KP is an old retired guy on the Oregon beach using his metal detector to see if he finds any gold out there. There is gold to be had, as evidenced by Roy, Gasol, LMA, and others. It's summer time so the weather is nice and he can spend lots of hours combing those beaches. He may turn up a nice vet, maybe a current star, maybe a better draft pick, maybe a future draft pick - who knows? You never know what you're going to find. KP doesn't rule any of it out, he just keeps at it!

Could that gold be Beasley? Maybe. But it could also be Devin Harris, Gary Forbes, or an expiring contract.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

from Chad Ford:



> Think you've got the Rose-Beasley debate figured out? One respected NBA general manager who's drafting in the second half of the first round said the Bulls and virtually everyone else is getting it wrong.
> 
> "Michael Beasley is far and away the best player in this draft," the GM said. "He's going to dominate in this league. How could you pass on him? I know everyone is talking about character this and character that, but come on, he's not a bad kid."
> 
> ...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

whatsmyname said:


> beasley is 2 inches shorter than outlaw


And Beasley has 20 more pounds of muscle than Outlaw.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

meru said:


> So it would be Mayo. Now, that intrigues me, but it would make KP a liar.


I don't recall Pritch saying he wouldn't draft Mayo. I believe he said, and I'm paraphrasing, "I'm not sure how well he would fit in with our guys".


----------

